# Servlet: DoPost wird zweimal aufgerufen



## Ferenjito (10. Feb 2006)

Hi,

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen: 
Ich rufe aus einer Jsp ein Servlet auf, dessen doPost Methode ausgeführt wird, im Anschluss woran dann wieder auf eine weitere Jsp weitergeleitet wird. 
Auf dem Lokalen Server klappt alles wunderbar, nach dem Upload stellt sich das Problem das das besagte Servlet bei manchen Aufrufen nicht einmal sondern ZWEIMAL invoked wird, wie ich in der Logfile feststellen kann, d.h. erst wird doPost zweimal durchgeführt und dann der Redirect an die JSP gesendet. Das ist höchst unerfreulich und unerklärlich.
Ich arbeite übrigens mit Apache Tomcat/5.5.15

Weiss jemand Rat?

Ferenjito


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2006)

was für ein Redirect? ein 302?

warum machst du nicht forward?

liefert das jsp reinen html zurück, bei anderen content-types gibts da nämlich ein alten IE Problem?


----------



## Ferenjito (10. Feb 2006)

Ja, das jsp liefert im Prinzip reines HTML, habe Content Type aber nich explizit angegeben.

ich benutze statt forward sendRedirect, damit die URL der jsp angezeigt wird, anstelle dem Servlet-Mapping. Ist das uncool?

Gruß,
Ferenjito


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Feb 2006)

nö, passt schon

ist auch ein üblicher Trick, um das F5-Browser-Reload bei POST Requests zu umgehen

bist du sicher dass kein Controller oder sonstwas dazwischen steht und die Methode versehenlich zweimal ausgelöst wird?

sicher, dass in den Response.getWriter() absolut nichts geschrieben wurde (sinnlos bei Redirect)

ansonsten fällt mir auch nix ein, Code?


----------

